# N1 NUR R34 GTR



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

hi guys,


a bought this car of tim 3 years ago and sold to a client overseas.. now the map i drove it under when tim had it was superb...

the guys in denmark have changed the map whilst over there., car is now back in my hands.

so question do you still have the map saved and if so what is the cost to come down and having it uploaded to tims old car..

i really like the old map


cheers jurgen


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

bump


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Jurgen, sorry been in dyno today yes I still have the map but 
I advise a little dyno time to ensure it is still all okay.

Send me your number and I will ring you tomorrow.


Mark


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

hi mark, 

just had the car on ramps have gave it an underseal and replaced a few perished fuel lines also done all the oils and fitted a new rear diff..

engine seems great still so well done on that build btw.

07958166871


cheers


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Off topic i know. But could you please post a couple of pictures of Tim's old Nur?
I saw this car in the flesh some years ago and it is a beautiful car.


Terje.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Jurgen is the car still running the giggle gas set up?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

There you go Terje. beautiful isn't it.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Hoooooly....

Wow


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Many thanks for posting that picture Paul:thumbsup:
That is a superb car and I really like that Millennium Jade colour.


Terje.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Actually Jurgen, you're from the North East aren't you?

Please tell me you live close to South Shields/Newcastle and I can come see this car one day!?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Those wheels!!! 

p.s. Abbey Motorsport; I dropped you an email this Monday gone.. Did you guys get that email at all?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Color is lovely


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Abbey M/S said:


> Jurgen is the car still running the giggle gas set up?


yes all still in car mate..


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

LiamGTR said:


> Actually Jurgen, you're from the North East aren't you?
> 
> Please tell me you live close to South Shields/Newcastle and I can come see this car one day!?


yep in cramlington - newcastle


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

How much Jurgen? :chuckle:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Tim said:


> How much Jurgen? :chuckle:


i can ship it to greece no problem mate..

price is hard to list one is 42k and one at 55k..

am going to sell it fast so i think i will price to sell at about 40k


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Smølfens Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R N1 Nür - 2002 (#22 på ranglisten) - Vmax.dk - Det sygeste bilsite nogensinde!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

please post up full spec of this car and some new pics.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

the link above has some spec info..lets hope it no longer has the nos..


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

yes will do a new one soon, car still has the nos set up but the nos bottle is no longer there in car and has not been for a few years but the system is still in place.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Jurgen, did you sell this car in the end?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

yes it left yesterday mate..

here in this thread i put new pics.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143375-tims-old-r34-gtr-nur.html


----------

